# Condom issues



## RohitS (Nov 6, 2011)

Can a 17 year old boy buy condoms in the UAE, especially Sharjah or Dubai??
Also, if yes, then where can they be bought, hopefully without being too embarassed?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Carrefour??!? Doubt they'll check your ID if you buy a pack along with some basic groceries


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Any supermarket, chemist or petrol station.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

RohitS said:


> Can a 17 year old boy buy condoms in the UAE, especially Sharjah or Dubai??
> Also, if yes, then where can they be bought, hopefully without being too embarassed?


You have your answers so I am closing this thread now. Bear in mind that sex outside of marriage is illegal and I doubt a 17 year old _boy_ is married...


----------

